

New Cappuccino version (0.5.5) released - bfioca
http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2008/10/08/cappuccino-version-055-released/

======
PStamatiou
I was going to ask what the big deal about this was then I realized I was
confusing it with the much-hyped Espresso.. <http://macrabbit.com/espresso/>

~~~
andreyf
No big deal because there are no new major features, but at least for me,
Cappucino looks a lot more interesting than Espresso.

